# Some turbo pics..........



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope you guys like them,

I am not much of a welder,and this is with a Lincon 135,with gasless flux core,and the "flex section" for the wastegate dump,is off a old OEM 02 VR6 I turboed's manifold,and is ugly but was free..my welds look ugly but trust me,are strong,I am into function







(my excuse for amateur welding)
























here is a 2.5" 1.8T downpipe I made,not the prettiest,but the guy got 6 mph in the top end at the track,from 87 to 93 mph
















and here is a custom designed cold air/open element filter for a A4 1.8T,this is the 4th one I made.








I hope you guys like it,I got more cool turbo related stuff coming


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Pretty rad dude! Your machine has the capabilities for gas, so why dont you run it!? That intake is nice...I cant figure out how you did the reducer on it...


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (cnbrown)*

Thanks CNbrown,I have seen your downpipes,and you do good work,so that is quite a compliment coming from you........
here are some T3-T4's








here is a A2 with a 1.8T engine,GT30R,tubular exhaust manifold,SDS EM4F,and I just finished building it,and this car is NUTZ........at 12-14psi the clutch is slipping,so we will race it this Friday at 14psi,and then convert it to 02J tranny/peloquin. 
















this is our VR6 with built motor & SDS,running [email protected] on 13psi,daily driver.








This is a 13 sec. 1.8T on stock turbo,(ok,ok,13.9 but STILL 13's)








I told you,I had more turbo stuff coming!









BTW,this is the GT30R on a Zornig tubular manifold








and this is the open dump tube and open downpipe I fabbed up.








This is my Corrado,next to my friends R32,it has 1500miles on it( the R32 of course),and he wants me to turbo it,I told him to relax,and enjoy this perfect car for awhile,before I mess it up with a turbo!

















Here is a 337 that I installed evry bolt on imaginable,and now getting a GT28R big turbo aftyer Xmas.....









and yet another 1.8T intercooler install,they sure are a lot around nowadays!









CNbrown,I forgot to answer about welding gasless.......I am just learning how to weld,and I figure if I can get to the point of welding OK with gasless flux core,then the gas will be a breeze.....I haven';t got there yet.......










_Modified by TAI-VW boosted Dubs at 12:42 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

I spoke too soon...







it's good to see someone is getting the job done over there!
Oh, and that intake you made...It's CAI, not TAI....
























_Modified by cnbrown at 12:50 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (cnbrown)*

More pics of the mani/turbo area please. I wanna see how that all fits in with that mount being there...


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (cnbrown)*

The owner took the car home,I will take some video/pics this weekend,this car is completely gutted,and the torque steer is insane at 6K! The GT30R is such a SWEET turbo! The tubular manny Zornig made is beautiful,looks like/better than a FULL RACE Honda unit,top quality,fit and finish,a true work of art...you really have to see it in person,well worth the $1000.00 price.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Wow man, looks like your doing really well for yourself and the VW scene on the Island. I think I speak for all of us when I say that we all wish you lived near us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nothings better than having a Vortexer, a turbo expert, and a cool guy!


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet projects tom! that mk2 1.8t looks insane. can't imagine driving it.


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Very nice work Silverado.








Always love seeing pics of those cars you build out there.


----------



## plohip (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Hammertime)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For another flux core user! Looks better than my welds.


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (plohip)*

Thanks for the responses/comments you guys,it is hard to make it as a performance VW shop here in the land of riice,but luckily there are a few dubbers out here that want performance..I don't sell sideskirts,wings or deep dish rims,lol.......... here are pics of our 2.0l car that made 206whp and 230 wtq.,running [email protected]
















and a Mk4 VR6 turbo with EIP kit I just finished recently


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Send me a TAI cross fool.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*









Ok brah, more pics/info on the Rado










_Modified by vw_dred at 4:24 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (vw_dred)*

Right on VWDred,I see you have a 16VT Corrado too! Well since you are asking about the Rado,here are some pics I took today of installing the downpipe in the first post,and this GT30R turbo,check out the blades of the GT wheel,and some pics of the install so far.....








































and this is my "braddah" Kaili,yes us Hawaii boys like to eat!.....a tip for you guys if you ever vist Hawaii,remember THIS car,you DO NOT want to cut him off on the freeway,or any road for that matter! lol...
































and here is my hard working,sweaty mug,tonight it was 80 degrees out at 6pm.,and humid,that is why I am sweating like a mofo! Plus I am just a old dirty bastard........


















_Modified by TAI-VW boosted Dubs at 10:09 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Hammertime)*

Where the hell is my TAI-boosted VW sticker? Mail it to me already.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Hammertime)*

You gotta come to Oahu,and pick it up in person!!!!lol......I will throw in a couple license plate frames as well!! Free-99!!


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_Free-99!!












































thought I was the only one who enjoyed this phrase. But great work!!!!


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Boragirl03)*

We ran the A2 1.8T Friday night and on Toyo Proxes street tires,low boost(14psi),open diff,and 2.3 60 ft.,the car ran [email protected],which we were very happy since we were expecting [email protected] for a first time out situation. This was with street tuning,mid 11's afr and 16 degrees total timing.Once we fix the clutch slip,we will turn up the boost and have some real fun.......needless to say the owner was very happy trapping 110.8 on his 3rd run.......and the 13.5 wasn't to shabby either! 
























and here is a picture of what I did with my $800.00 MJM Alabama turbo,this is after I got it "rebuilt when it failed within 2 weeks time",I removed it hoping to be able to sell it for 300 bux,but guess what?Upon removal the thrust bearing went out AGAIN,and now it has almost 1/8" back and forth play,if I had run this turbo any longer,it would have imploded......NICE........MJM turbos suck.......bottom line.


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

TAI-VW isn't ready for what I have in store.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

Great thread, I love getting the Hawaii monthly update!







Makes me so jealous, now that the COLD ASS RAIN is setting in. 
Also, don't need to excuse the welding, like you said, it's strong. You're doing what you can with what you have, and have dozens of turbo cars under your belt. That's friggen impressive!
Keep on truckin' SILVERADO!


----------



## TAI-VW boosted Dubs (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Agtronic)*

Thanks Agtronic! I keep pounding away here.......presently turboing a SciroccoMk2,16V with SDS,etc.......and guess what??It is raining hard here today as well!!! SO don't be bummed!And bro your welds kick ass on mine!!
Hammertime.........what should I do to "get ready"














I am getting skerred!lol..........








Bust it out,let's see what you are building! 


_Modified by TAI-VW boosted Dubs at 3:51 PM 11-28-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

man i need to get my car finished haha, i need to quit working on so much customer **** its slowin me down.


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Hammertime)*

Hey SILVERADO 
send me some TAI stickers already





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

**** i wish i lived in hawaii all the cars look so clean... here after one winter its over


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

Here are some pics of "Aeroquip" fuel line I installed as well as bigger "barbs" on the CIS pump and my install of a AEM fuel pressure regulator.......it was amazing,as soon as I installed this stuff,the A/F ratio got so rich I had to re-scale my fuel map to compenate.WAY more flow.I am happy! 
1st. I drew the Aeroquip line thrue the chassis rail by using the stock line and pulling it thrue.....








new fuel line secured in place as well as new 1/4 "ID barbs on the CIS pump....








the new AEM pressure regulator installed,as well as EARLS fittings on the Ross fuel rail......








and here is my "bling"shot with a stainless steel return line,and the Aeroquip feedline.........








I got this stuff from a fellow Vortexer and a great guy/enthusiast,STEVEN T..........where are you STEVEN T??? WHere is MATTSTACKS?? WHERE IS JEFNES??JWATTS?,BadHabit??Speed533119,Lugnuts,50 cent,GTR Tim,UsBa4dr,OversteerVW,HardcoreVW, WHere are you guys ?? Don't make this place like "VW HArdCORE forum"where everybody is too scared or "himakamaka" (stuck up),or apathetic to speak!WHere are you guys??

_Modified by TAIVW-boosted dubs at 10:29 PM 12-1-2004_


_Modified by TAIVW-boosted dubs at 12:07 AM 12-3-2004_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

right here man







On the subject of fuel line,-6 line will support up to 1600 HP.A little food for thought.Thats what our motec instructor had enlightened us of.Cars look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to be coming for a visit as soon as my kids get a little older


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

TAI-VW boosted doesn't want it.


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Hammertime)*

Yeah,because I already "Got it".lol............


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

haha, I been busy with stuff. Peloquin is in, boost next week for sure







I'll be posting some more ish about my car once it's operational.
Good to see those Aeroquip lines are treating you right!


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (StevenT)*

wow tom... wasnt aware you were installing all the goodies so soon. well just be ready early next year to disco potato me. christmas is just slowing me down, you know how it is. my girl still races everyone and i keep trying to get her to slow her lil butt up. think id better get her another civic so she can loose the torque cause she melts the tires like we at the strip. i will be by the shop soon, i want to take pictures of the Rado so i can do a write up to send in to... well you rember, i wont let "errone" know. and remember, i still voted thomas for president. your name wasnt on the ballot so i had to write it in.
-gerald


----------



## Need_Corrado (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_
This is a 13 sec. 1.8T on stock turbo,(ok,ok,13.9 but STILL 13's)










What the hell did you do to this car? I must know


----------



## 97_Veedub_gti (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Need_Corrado)*

there is art car too








hopefully ill be able to get one soon


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAI-VW boosted Dubs* »_










*1*.Are those Toyota Corolla Plug wires?








*2*.WHat does TAI stand for?
*3*.One mans Garbage is another mans Gold.Check PM


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*3*.One mans Garbage is another mans Gold.Check PM









haha I was thinking the same thing. I would just put that turbo on my desk and have it just look good. Maybe use it has a paper weight.
All the cars look good man. Whats the Integra put out for power?


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Cabby-Blitz)*

Wassup guys! Wizard........the plug wires are MSD for a 16V Scirocco IIRC,and TAI stands for 
Thomas's
Auto
Insanity.......
Thomas is
Almost
Insane
but actually it is THAI without the "H".a wordplay on my ethnicity
and also really stands for 
Tom's
Auto
Imports
.As for the turbo.it is junk.....the thrust bearing is bad and the wheels hit the housings. And if you guys want to IM me you have to use "this "name.I got banned AGAIN by a moderhater that didn't like me showing pictures of gauges I install from 42draftdesigns,saying that is advertising.........well doesn't 42 draft designs already pay fro advertising?Why can't I show their product without getting banned? GREED


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_
.As for the turbo.it is junk.....the thrust bearing is bad and the wheels hit the housings. And if you guys want to IM me you have to use "this "name.I got banned AGAIN by a moderhater that didn't like me showing pictures of gauges I install from 42draftdesigns,saying that is advertising.........well doesn't 42 draft designs already pay fro advertising?Why can't I show their product without getting banned? GREED









If you dotn mind me asking what Moderator?And check your pm!


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Wizard-of-OD)*

It was "[email protected]"..I mean,come on.......what the heck is he doing on a Friday night moderating a FORUM







Go out and drink some beer or chase some girls already! This is funny the power trips some of these guys get! I have been on Vortex for 4 years and moder-haters come and go........but I still keep coming back!lol........and I think they should be PAYING ME........I bring so many views to this website with my immature internet fighting......that IS advertising!lol.........NEXT!.........Merry Xmas you guys!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_It was "[email protected]"..I mean,come on.......what the heck is he doing on a Friday night moderating a FORUM







Go out and drink some beer or chase some girls already! This is funny the power trips some of these guys get! I have been on Vortex for 4 years and moder-haters come and go........but I still keep coming back!lol........and I think they should be PAYING ME........I bring so many views to this website with my immature internet fighting......that IS advertising!lol.........NEXT!.........Merry Xmas you guys!

All i can say is move in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and ship me that turbo.I like paperweights


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

Merry X-mas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wait, does x-mas even exist in Hawaii? No snow.















j/k








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Hammertime)*

Yep we have Christmas......BTW for peeps trying to IM me,I got banned AGAIN..........










_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 9:08 PM 12-4-2004_


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_I install from 42draftdesigns,saying that is advertising.........

HAHA I was going to say "free advertisement." If I visit Hawaii (relative there), I will prolly remember the name haha


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_Yep we have Christmas......BTW for peeps trying to IM me,I got banned AGAIN..........










_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 9:08 PM 12-4-2004_

just so us new vortex folk know wassup... what happens when you get banned? do you just switch names and come back or is there some sorta process you have to go through to get back in? i would think there are permanant ways of banning people. anyhoot... thomas stay outta trouble man lol. and dont drink too much over the holidays. remember i need you sober to install my gt28rs. oh, fmic first... almost forgot. and i saw a black golf think it was a gti reppin the TAI cross at subway in mililani the other day. looked pretty good. cleaner than mine atleast.


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

What fo r this time, there is a big thing going on right now , the mods are locking threads for personal veiws and what not , Like its their own forum. The big homegrown thread got black holed, for some stupid ish that could have been removed, easily. From what I was told there needs to be a reason for a new mod, and then they have to vote on it who want to be a mod. It would be nice to be able to vote a mod out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Scrubby_4)*

Yep,you simply make a new user name........I am an American so I tend to speak my mind,but I have to remember that not everywhere is "Free" so we have to keep our opinions to ourselves sometimes.....anyway.....lets get back to turbo stuff.......if YOU guys got any cool turbo pics,please post them up.......I was just getting this thread started.you guys take the ball and run,here is an excuse to post/repost your turbo pics..........







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAI-VW boosted Dubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (JamesGti1.8T)*

heres my 57 trim


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (PjS860ct)*

Here are my 60 trims














Won't look like that in the spring.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Nice little water heaters.


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (Marty)*

NICE! Keep those turbo pics coming..............


----------



## BIHrocco (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (JsnVR6Corrado)*

JsnVR6Corrado

how much psi total are you running??? hp??? tq??? 
i just peed my pants








EDIT: SAW YOUR SIGNATURE, thats freaking sick man!!!


_Modified by BiGNeRm at 6:38 AM 12-14-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

"but I have to remember that not everywhere is "Free" so we have to keep our opinions to ourselves sometimes...." 
it could be said that repression is the price we pay... nothing is free


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Some turbo pics.......... (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_NICE! Keep those turbo pics coming..............
















This is my old skool CIS setup with a small Mitsu snail that I built about 15+ years ago. it gets out of it's own way
























*Test fitting on a junker head...*


----------



## PittDub6 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

So TAI, when you movin to the PA area? haha sweet turbos dude i wish i had a place to work on mine or could find someone to work on mine.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (PittDub6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PittDub6* »_So TAI, when you movin to the PA area? haha sweet turbos dude i wish i had a place to work on mine or could find someone to work on mine.























you already got the 2 of the fast 4cylinder vw's in the country a stones throw away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif were not sleepin over here.


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

Hell yes........there are very fast VW's in PA..







You guys(Joel,Lugnuts) are tuning in the 400-500+whp range.....our Hawaii 300whp streetcars are very tame in comparison.............but still fun!
Fast enough to get in trouble with the police!


----------



## PittDub6 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

purple-pill,
Did you go to olivers in lemone to have yours done or did you do it yourslef? That's where im thinkin of going. If i could ever figure out how much boost is TOO much. I dont wanna rip my car apart.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (PittDub6)*

there are alot of good vw repair shops in the area...you have olivers in lemoyne, red baron in lemoyne, Baums in newcumberland, all worthy vw only repair shops. i dont know how well or much time any of the local repair shops would be willing to spend on building such a project. but as far as stock replacement parts. i would get them there...baums carries the most parts in my opinion. anyways if you have any questions PM me i usually stop in here 1-2 times a week. 
I do all my own work. depends on how much power you want....i run over 30psi.. this is a race car. here is some good info .. http://forum.vwsport.com/viewt...41326


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (purple-pill)*

hey TAI i used to live in AIEA, my family is from Makaha... do you race at Hawaii's Raceway Park? I Did when i was there, is it still 5 $ to race? good Luck ... Aloha from the mainland..... I Miss Home..


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

Howzit SpoolinJetta!! I moved from Maui to Oahu 11 years ago,and lived right at Sunset Beach and Rocky Point for 8 years surfing everyday







,now I live Mililani,and my shop is in Wahiawa,so I am working everyday







......Makaha is cool,me and my wife bought a house at Lualualei.you should see how much construction is out there now!







Yes,I race HRP,I was there last Friday! It is $8.00 now,run all night.....good fun,lots of riicers out there revving there DX's and making lots of noise and running 17 secs.! lol........ 


_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 12:19 AM 12-22-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_
I got this stuff from a fellow Vortexer and a great guy/enthusiast,STEVEN T..........where are you STEVEN T??? WHere is MATTSTACKS?? WHERE IS JEFNES??JWATTS?,BadHabit??Speed533119,Lugnuts,50 cent,GTR Tim,UsBa4dr,OversteerVW,HardcoreVW, WHere are you guys ??

Damn, no love for killa.... i feel left out...


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

A few pics of my rabbit. These are kinda old. I pulled the motor out for the winter and cleaning up a lot of wiring and stripping the bay for fresh paint. The block is also getting new pistons, and rods.


----------

